# Mycookiedealer!



## Deadhead (Feb 19, 2020)

Has anyone checked out @mycookiedealer on instagram, it's a small business owned by ifbb pro,  Juan morel and his wife..
 Bros let me tell you these cookies are bomb... 

Check em out https://instagram.com/mycookiedealer?igshid=jwj5yf10e26b
I've gone thrue about 40 dureing my offseason... they make cheat meals great


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 19, 2020)

Wow those look delicious, I will be ordering some


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 19, 2020)

Damn those look good. It's funny how much differently I apraise sweets nowadays. "Is it worth the extra sugar?" Is what I ask myself. A lot of crap doesn't pass that test.


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 19, 2020)

Warning it is sort of a challenge to place an order, they only sell when she bakes and it usually sells out in 30 min so make sure to turn on post notifications if u wanna catch em


----------



## Jin (Feb 19, 2020)

What’s the catch? Are they just cookies?

You loons don’t know how to bake?


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 19, 2020)

Jin said:


> What’s the catch? Are they just cookies?
> 
> You loons don’t know how to bake?



Idk they are just cookies... they are very good ... I kinda just thought it was a cool way to support a small buisness and a bodybuilder that I liked. And added bonus they taste bad ass


----------



## Jin (Feb 19, 2020)

Deadhead said:


> Idk they are just cookies... they are very good ... I kinda just thought it was a cool way to support a small buisness and a bodybuilder that I liked. And added bonus they taste bad ass




And I think that’s great. Just was curious if I was missing something.


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 19, 2020)

Jin said:


> And I think that’s great. Just was curious if I was missing something.



No lol just a stoner excited about some cookies


----------



## stonetag (Feb 19, 2020)

I'm kind of with Jin, around 4 main ingredients and you got cookies. I guess being a stoner puts a new spin on it though...lol


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 19, 2020)

stonetag said:


> I'm kind of with Jin, around 4 main ingredients and you got cookies. I guess being a stoner puts a new spin on it though...lol



Ya if you go to their page and look at their story most of the peeps that buy them are npc competitors and so I think it has alot to do with the fact we diet so hard lol.


----------



## Gabriel (Feb 19, 2020)

Probably Opium in the batter........Just kidding


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 19, 2020)

seen these, I think his wife bakes them herself, they look so fukkin bomb, I'll have to order some to try at some point...


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 19, 2020)

Thanks for the info Deadhead


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 19, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> seen these, I think his wife bakes them herself, they look so fukkin bomb, I'll have to order some to try at some point...



They are very good... there's a reason he married her, She's a beast in the kitchen


----------



## big_wolf_Gang (Feb 19, 2020)

Are they low i fat/sugar? I'm not a baker but maybe she should put some protein powder in them...that will awesome.


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 19, 2020)

Do they have 'ass' flavor?


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 19, 2020)

big_wolf_Gang said:


> Are they low i fat/sugar? I'm not a baker but maybe she should put some protein powder in them...that will awesome.



Absolutely not, they have about 700 cals and 15 grams of protien... around 111 grams of carbs the owner is a mr Olympia competitor and eats them all the time in his bulk... of course he weighs 300lbs lol


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 1, 2020)

lol i hate you. saw this and ended up buying a mix of 20. $123 shipped. i wont eat them but may try a bite from the wife's. supposedly can freeze em


----------



## Spongy (Mar 1, 2020)

They are ****ing delicious.  So good.  Juan's wife does it right.


----------

